# Wrecked locomotive discovered after 106 years under Lake Superior!



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

FYI...Canadian Pacific 694.

http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2016/08/cpr_694_discovery_lake_superio.html


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that. Wow! All those years, and there she sleep's undiscovered, until now. That made my day......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I moved this, it's actually about a real train.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm curious as to what the new chain is for that's seen attached to one of the drive wheels at 3:07 and 6:15 in the video.


----------



## Hot Water (Oct 24, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> I'm curious as to what the new chain is for that's seen attached to one of the drive wheels at 3:07 and 6:15 in the video.


The divers put that there to attach their buoy to, in order to locate the "dive site" in the future. The attached buoy lies just below the surface, and with GPS coordinates, the divers are able to go right back to "their" site.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you. I thought it probably had to do with a locator, but wasn't sure.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

That a good thing about recovering wreckage in freshwater. It doesn't eat at the metal nearly as bad as in salt water.
So most of the wreck is still very recognizable.

Superior really does claim a lion's share of victim's doesn't it?
Case in point: "_The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald_".


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

RonthePirate said:


> That a good thing about recovering wreckage in freshwater. It doesn't eat at the metal nearly as bad as in salt water.
> So most of the wreck is still very recognizable.
> 
> Superior really does claim a lion's share of victim's doesn't it?
> Case in point: "_The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald_".


It sure does. Every November I play that song alot in those mens honer. I do love that song.....


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

"Gitchigumi" is chocka block FULL of wrecks going back to "Biblical" times. They found a ship off the coast of Turkey that contains ingots of U.P. copper. No surprise there but the REAL kicker is the wreck is THOUSANDS of years old. A Geologist has determined that 3 BILLION TONS of copper are "missing" from the U.P.! The copper that fueled the "Bronze Age" came from Michigan! AND I BETCHA There are Viking Long Boats on the bottom of ALL the Great Lakes!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

A lot of mysteries lie beneath the water. I enjoyed the video.


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Reminds me of the WWII Wildcat fighter found in Lake Michigan, maybe 10-15 years ago. Although not under water as lomg as this locomotive, it was still in amazing shape. Much of the paint was still recognizable. A tire was still holding air. A number of light bulbs off the instrument panel were tested, and still lit up. This plane was restored and flown again.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow. That music was mind numbing. MUTE!


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Enjoyed the video/story very much. The article about the Nash cars being entombed in Lake Miichigan was very interesting also.


----------

